# unknown snails



## Dave (Apr 22, 2010)

Im hoping someone could help me identify what kind of snails these are Ive got in my tank. thanks in advance


----------



## AtomicPenguin (Apr 22, 2010)

They look like common pond snails to me...did you add any new plants to your aquarium lately? They breed quite readily especially in response to excess food.


----------



## plantedinvertz (Apr 21, 2010)

x2 on pond snail.


----------



## Fishkeeper (Apr 21, 2010)

That is my best guess as well. I have some, prolific little guys. Pond snails X3


----------



## gimlid (Apr 23, 2010)

Pond snails for sure. someone with a puffer or clown loach will gladly take them as they are good food for them. Also a pleco will eat the eggs most likely.


----------



## Dave (Apr 22, 2010)

Atomicpenguin, when I first set my tank up, I put in corkscrew val and jungle val. 
thanks for the info gimlid, I'll keep an eye out to see if anymore snails show up, hopefully my pleco will eat the eggs, if not, then the pondsnails will go to whomever wants them.


----------



## mbrooke (Apr 29, 2010)

Definitely pond snails. The numbers I have in my main tank are starting to annoy me so I got four assassin snails from "bok" (Brian).


----------



## Dave (Apr 22, 2010)

i was just doin a water change and filter clean, and i counted 6 total now. 
might have to be that i'll get one or two assassin snails. or pick them out and give them away.


----------



## `GhostDogg´ (Apr 22, 2010)

You can trap them with lettuce.
Put a piece of lettuce in a shallow bowl or cup.
Remove the bowl/cup before lights on, repeat until you don't see snails on the lettuce.

That or get a betta from Grant, or a Con for anyone of us.


----------



## gimlid (Apr 23, 2010)

I have about 10 left in one of my 75 gallon tanks that are unable to reproduce because my plecos (or the algae eater) eat the snail eggs.
Ditto on Ghost Dog's lettuce trick it really works, they must have a great sense of smell because they come quick anytime I feed my plecos lettuce.


----------



## Dave (Apr 22, 2010)

thanks for the tip I'll give it a try.


----------



## pinkjell (Apr 22, 2010)

bettas eat pond snails?


----------



## `GhostDogg´ (Apr 22, 2010)

My bettas did,very small snails were chomped, & the larger snails were pulled/sucked out of their shells.
I didn't want to risk ottos & pleco were either too agressive @ feeding time, or too big, so I tried snails to clean up & kee algae in check.
As much as I've tried to produce snails, I've been unsuccessful, all my fish seem to luv eating snails, & I only have 1 skunk loach & no puffers.


----------



## gimlid (Apr 23, 2010)

I bet the skunk loach ate a few?


----------



## Meum (Apr 21, 2010)

I had a large population of these in my community tank and they have recently disappeared. I am suspecting the Chinese algae eater that I added recently. A little off topic but: I thought the CAE was going to be a problem for me (I adopted him with a tank) but he/she has turned out to be a really cool fish. Hangs out in his pot cave most of the time and comes out, I'm guessing, to eat snails and maybe a little algae. 
Anyhow, my suspicion is that a CAE will also take care of an unwanted pond snail population. Gonna try some ramsohorns in a bit.


----------



## `GhostDogg´ (Apr 22, 2010)

gimlid said:


> I bet the skunk loach ate a few?


This way was before I had the skunks.
I've seen my betta picking apart snails many times.
My Blue acaras & cons would just eat them as I dropped them in the tank.


----------

